# Not all pieces are a success (blown-up hollow form



## SeanPEvans (May 25, 2019)

It’s easy to look at all the finished work out there and forget that not all pieces make it. Here’s my latest “failure,” it was a 10” wide by 6.5” tall hollow form until a nasty catch saw to the end of that. I only had a little over an inch to hollow, and had the walls down to about 1/8”. I had a lot of hours into the piece, but hat’s just how it goes sometimes!

ETA: note, the second photo is after I trimmed up the edge after the catch. The original opening was about 3/4” diameter, so when the tool caught it blew out the top.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2019)

That sucks,but is still pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> That sucks,but is still pretty cool.


It does, but these things happen


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2019)

It’s not on the same level,but ya I know I’ve blown up plenty of pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> It’s not on the same level,but ya I know I’ve blown up plenty of pens.


The thing I try to remember is that without pushing my boundaries it’s not possible to make progress...silver linings and all that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2019)

Easier to gauge the thickness of the remaining sides. It will probably turn out crazy cool anyway! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 26, 2019)

Hope you have another cool piece of wood like this. If I don’t push it I’m disappointed and sometimes if I push it I’m disappointed but sometimes not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 26, 2019)

All I can say is you must have nerves of steel. Too bad it didn't turn out as you originally hoped but I agree with you about needing to push the limits sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 26, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Easier to gauge the thickness of the remaining sides. It will probably turn out crazy cool anyway! Chuck


I’ve set it aside for now, as it’s really too this to use as a bowl.


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 26, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> All I can say is you must have nerves of steel. Too bad it didn't turn out as you originally hoped but I agree with you about needing to push the limits sometimes.


Haha, maybe, or maybe I’m just dumb enough to attempt these things. But in all seriousness, I do think it’s important to push those limits


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 26, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Hope you have another cool piece of wood like this. If I don’t push it I’m disappointed and sometimes if I push it I’m disappointed but sometimes not.


Yeah, it’s a fine line. I knew I wanted the walls to be a consistent 1/8” or so, and it wasn’t even that I went through the wall, it was that I dug the tool in on the side wall just below the finished area, causing the shaft to jerk up violently. Thankfully I don’t destroy too many pieces, but this one bummed me out because the piece of wood was so nice and I had quite a bit of time into it at that point.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2019)

sometimes ya just gotta accept a mid game design change....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 26, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> sometimes ya just gotta accept a mid game design change....


Yeah, I just wish it wasn’t so dramatic. It’s really not worth finishing as it is. The wood is pretty spalted, so the interior is pretty rough. That wouldn’t matter in a hollow form, but as a “bowl” it doesn’t work and the walls are already too thin to do much about it. It’s ok, it’s all part of creating work of this type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2019)

Been there, done that, and probably gonna do it again! Would’ve been a pretty form...

In years past, I would’ve spent time trying to salvage something like this, but these days, I’m more likely to watch it burn...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 26, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Been there, done that, and probably gonna do it again! Would’ve been a pretty form...
> 
> In years past, I would’ve spent time trying to salvage something like this, but these days, I’m more likely to watch it burn...


I’m of the same mind, it’s not worth the effort to do anything with it.


----------



## David Hill (Jul 14, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> I’ve set it aside for now, as it’s really too this to use as a bowl.



I’ve got several of those _set aside _pieces. Keep’em to remind me of whatever mistake I made... or as a challenge to fix/improve when a skill set improves. I like to push my limits.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jul 14, 2019)

If you haven’t been there you haven’t spent any time on the lathe...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Jul 16, 2019)

As a newbie to turning, I appreciate the reminder that not everything turns out as we intend it to be. It helps me keep things in perspective and look for ways to salvage the mistake....set it aside for another day....or simply toss it in the trash and move on.


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 16, 2019)

Maverick said:


> As a newbie to turning, I appreciate the reminder that not everything turns out as we intend it to be. It helps me keep things in perspective and look for ways to salvage the mistake....set it aside for another day....or simply toss it in the trash and move on.


One very important thing I learned here,I’m new also,stand a little off to the side if possible. This missed me the other day.


----------



## Maverick (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks Troy, great advice. I definitely want to stay out of the line of fire.

Glad that missed you and you are OK>


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Yeah, it’s a fine line. I knew I wanted the walls to be a consistent 1/8” or so, and it wasn’t even that I went through the wall, it was that I dug the tool in on the side wall just below the finished area, causing the shaft to jerk up violently. Thankfully I don’t destroy too many pieces, but this one bummed me out because the piece of wood was so nice and I had quite a bit of time into it at that point.




Unless you totally destroyed it, put it on a shelf, find a few small stuffed animals to look out the hole. Wouldn't have to be finished, and could still be a cute conversation piece. Could find smaller animals and build a little bar scene in it. Might sell for big bux!


----------



## Mike Turner (Jul 17, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> It does, but these things happen


Well Ive done that...got the teeshirt and the cap and membership card...It does hurt I know....But we just move on to the next piece ...and learn!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

